# Late Season Geese in Western ND



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

I have spent a significant amount of time hunting Canadas in western ND for the past 25 years. I have noted a significant change in not only numbers of birds, but especially with how late they really show up in numbers and how long they hang around, usually well after our season has closed. I suspect farming practices have had a major impact as western ND now looks like Iowa with all of the combined corn and soybeans. My question is whether the ND G&F should consider changing season dates for western ND to allow more hunter opportunity. I recognize that the early season has become popular and won't be going away anytime soon, but do we really need to open the river area at the same time as the eastern part of the state for the regular season. In my experience, there is very little Canada goose hunting oppurtunity in this area before mid to late October. Waiting 2 weeks (or even more if I had my preference) to open around the 15th of October for the High plains (using the late season duck zones as a rough guide) would allow for 2-3 extra weeks at the end of the season, when the birds are actually here. The rest of the state should stay the same as most oppurtunity is early and the birds are usually gone before seasons even close. Even in those brutal winters we had a few years ago, there were crazy numbers of birds around well after the new year. This year will be the same and we are done the 28th of Dec. I just think that the migratory bird patterns have changed so much over the last 5-10 years (just ask the hunters to our south that complain of no birds through their entire season), that it should be reviewed by the G&F. I guess the only real negative to this is that I would end up in the doghouse for two more weeks at home if the season went any longer.


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't see much reason to extend it much longer, it seems there is plenty of opportunity the way it is. If they get pounded throughout January, who knows maybe they will change migration habits and boogy out earlier. The early season geese are the ones causing the problems with crops so I don't think they'll cut that down. Only thing I would maybe recommend could be to up the limit to 5 or 6 for the late season zone.


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

I could see the G&F cutting some early season goose hunting dates to allow for hunting later in the season. It would be nice to hunt more geese over the holidays. There wont be much more pressure and it wont drive the geese away. The geese that are still around by Dec 28 are staying in the state the whole winter anyways. Increased limits for resident geese that winter in-state would be awesome!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Studies I have read about in Delta Waterfowl and Wildfowl have concluded that birds that over winter in the northern states have a huge decline in reproduction so we should pressure them to head south.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

blhunter3 said:


> Studies I have read about in Delta Waterfowl and Wildfowl have concluded that birds that over winter in the northern states have a huge decline in reproduction so we should pressure them to head south.


Totally agree!!!! :thumb: Maybe get rid of your half day hunting also!!!! Put the presure on them to move south. Works for me! :rock:


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

The thing is that these birds don't leave as long as they can get to feed. Unless we get brutally cold conditions and tons of snow, these hardy buggers stay wherever there is open water. If any of you have fished the tailrace in February you know that it is really a waterfowl spectacle. The combined corn has allowed them to feed with high energy food for much later than they were able to in the past when it was a wheat and barley state.
I just think that we have a wonderful late season resource at our door, but can't take advantage of it. I can honestly say that I haven't put out a decoy in the western part of ND before November in 10 plus years. Prior to that, the end of Oct and first two weeks of Nov were prime time. Now it hasn't even started by then.
Thinking about this, I did come up with another negative, the landowner aspect. Many have been called and had doors knocked on since August, so many may be as ready for this to end as our wives are.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Often the late season population is comprised of subspecies that are not as abundant and the G&F reduces the limits to provide some protection to them. That is also why the early season is cut off mid september and limits are reduced.


----------



## BirdJ (Aug 24, 2011)

BirdJ said:


> blhunter3 said:
> 
> 
> > Studies I have read about in Delta Waterfowl and Wildfowl have concluded that birds that over winter in the northern states have a huge decline in reproduction so we should pressure them to head south.
> ...


Sorry blhunter3!!!! My quote wasn't meant for your post!!! Was meant for teamflightstoppersND!!!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

bjn said:


> I just think that we have a wonderful late season resource at our door, but can't take advantage of it. I can honestly say that I haven't put out a decoy in the western part of ND before November in 10 plus years.


The season is open until the end of December. How many geese does a guy need to shoot?


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Apparantly alot


----------



## liljoe (Jan 25, 2008)

I may stand corrected on this, but don't the Feds set the amount or number of days that a (State-Flyway) hunt can take place? If that is the case the local G&F has X number of days of hunting allowed so if they were to give more days on the back end - something prior to that has to get adjusted.

I've only been in Montrana for 30 plus years and this year for the first time they are closing the goose season for 2 days 
(I believe Jan. 7 & 8) so that they can leave open until Jan 13th - which is a Sunday. If memory serves me correctly our season has always had the last day of goose season on a Friday. This will allow one more weekend for the people that work M-F.


----------



## bjn (Jul 17, 2003)

SD splits their Canada goose hunting into 3 zones, the ones along the river are open until mid-February. As someone else mentioned, Montana is open until mid-January. 
For you red river boys that think we shoot too many geese, remember that our Canada goose hunting doesn't even start for the most part until your season is basically over.


----------

